# Sternschnuppe?



## Dragen (9. Februar 2005)

Habt ihr eine Ahnung, wie man *Sternschnuppen* mit Photoshop erstellt? Ein Beispiel findet ihr im Anhang. Wie man eine Animation erstellt weiß ich, ich möchte nur wissen wie man die Sternschnuppe macht.


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Februar 2005)

Dann lade die *.gif-Datei doch einfach mal in ImageReady und gucke dir an, aus was diese Sternschnuppe besteht. Im Prinzip ist das nur eine Kugel mit einer auslaufenden Linie ... am Ende noch weichgezeichnet.
Wenn du das ganze noch feiner machen willst, kannst du den Stern in verschiedenen Ebenen, mit unterschiedlichen Deckkräften, mit dem Pinsel brushen. In Photoshop (auf jeden Fall ab Version 7) gibt es sogar einen Sternbrush mit dem du am Ende noch ein paar Details einbringen kannst.

Hier ein schnelles Beispiel:


----------



## Dragen (9. Februar 2005)

Naja, erst mal bin ich noch ein Anfänger mit Photoshop und zweitens hab ich nur Version 6. Kannst du mir noch mal genau sagen, welche Schritte ich machen muss oder einen Link zu einem Tutorial reinstellen?


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Februar 2005)

Das Prinzip wird hier eigentlich ganz gut deutlich gemacht - allerdings auf Englisch:
http://www.shiver7.com/tutorials/63/

Aber die Vorgehensweise ist auch nicht sonderlich schwer. Du erstellst eine neue Ebene und malst mit einer weichen Werkzeugspitze einen kleinen, weißen Punkt. Nun stellst du die Größe der Werkzeugspitze immer ein wenig höher, schraubst aber gleichzeitig die Deckkraft nach unten. So hast du nach wenigen Schritten schon deine Grundform. Nun kannst du noch mit einigen Linien die Form eines Sterns andeuten.
Schließlich musst du nur noch, auf einer neuen Ebene, einen Schweif ziehen und den hinteren Teil mit einer Maske oder via weichem Radiergummi "auslaufen" lassen. Voila


----------



## Dragen (9. Februar 2005)

Was meinst du mit Schweif ziehen? Pinsel nehmen und Strich ziehen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Das Einfachste und Schnellste wäre, wenn Du in den Werkzeugspitzeneinstellungen
den Deckkraft-jitter auf Verblassen setzt und auf 0 stellst. Siehe Anhang


----------



## Dragen (9. Februar 2005)

Wie komm ich zu Werkzeugspitzenvoreinstellungen? Ich hab Photoshop 6.


----------



## devilrga (9. Februar 2005)

Für manche Sachen gibt es auch ein Handbuch bzw. die Hilfe.

mfg


----------

